# New to RootzWiki-Left XDA



## WetRabbit (Mar 30, 2012)

Wellllll hello everyone, I just started using rootzwiki and so far feel right at home. I don't need to say why I've switched im sure its common knowledge why. Yay im here!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Phr3d13 (Feb 12, 2012)

i don't have a clue as to whats going on, but i've noticed that xda is turning into a flame war/pissing contest. welcome to the rootz


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Great to have you!

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## neur0tk (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the community

Sent from neur0tk's custom Gnexus


----------



## WetRabbit (Mar 30, 2012)

Phr3d13 said:


> i don't have a clue as to whats going on, but i've noticed that xda is turning into a flame war/pissing contest. welcome to the rootz


Yup can't even post without being attacked..lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## axne1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome friend! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to the RootzBoat!


----------



## Dreamboxuser (Mar 30, 2012)

Ya same deal. Time for a change I suppose.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to Rootz!


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome Wetrabbit


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Phr3d13 said:


> i don't have a clue as to whats going on, but i've noticed that xda is turning into a flame war/pissing contest. welcome to the rootz


We sometimes have issues on rootz, but IMHO, we handle them much more quickly than xda does. Most (but there's a few that aren't) mods on xda tend to ignore the single forum they're supposed to be moderating until some user flags something. Generally by then, it's wayyy out of hand. I happened to look at their Rezound forum the other day to see a message about how they had to clean up the entire forum there because it was neglected for so long.

Users also seem to be more active in watching for trouble and reporting here as well I think, which is good.

There are of course some users that don't like the mods here being so active, but those also tend to be the biggest trouble makers that think what they got away with elsewhere is okay here


----------



## greatdaneduke (May 21, 2012)

I just started here as well...I have a sch 500 and 800. I am running Build 36 on both devices,of course different loads. Is the fascinate development forum used for the sgt800as well? Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/ctg/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-SCH-I800-2GB-Wi-Fi-3G-Verizon-7in-Black-/103128336 that?

Tablets are under the tablet forums


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea I got banned bkuz I posted a link to a free application that they claimed was warez

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> Yea I got banned bkuz I posted a link to a free application that they claimed was warez
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Technically reposting a free application without the consent of the developer (or in cases where the developer doesn't say) would fall under a gray area that could be considered warez (example: swype). You can link to where you got it as long as it's a reputable site, but actually posting it is iffy.


----------

